# Trends in 2009: POPCORN TEXTURE IS BACK!



## studiobarb (Aug 19, 2008)

Okay, okay. NOT!! :laughing 

But if Farrah Faucet's hairstyle is back on Fox News , then why isn't popcorn on walls back. OH THAT'S RIGHT, NOBODY USED POPCORN ON WALLS, DID THEY?! THEY DID HERE!...It would really make it easy for me right now. I am planning on flipping a house on the coast that has popcorn ON THE WALLS AS WELL AS THE CEILING! Yes, hard to imagine. Talk about hiding the bad taping job...

I know all about scraping it off, covering, re-plastering, etc., etc., but how about some kind of more creative way to make a home beautiful without the ginormous mess and energy draining work; hence, being that sweat equity is my goal, keeping the popcorn COULD be an option, but I DO NOT want to lose potential buyers or sell for less. 

I am an artist slash interior designer with a great deal of experience and have made some serious dollars, but this is my greatest challenge yet. It could be considered low-end decorating to some, but does it HAVE to be? It's like recycling in a brilliant way if I can make it happen. I won't give up, so don't go there. There are just too many rooms to scrape or replace. 

Any savvy interior designers out there with possible brainstorming ideas? I don't need cop-out ideas on this. I already know ALL of those! It's called time, money and energy... I know all the negatives. I'm a half full glass girl...not half empty! Could we start a rumor that makes having it a desirable vintage, chic look? After all, this house is referred to as "rustic" in the ad, which appears to be a catchy word for: a mess with NOTHING DONE IN THIRTY-FIVE YEARS, so why NOT?
:drink:[/FONT]

[/FONT]


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

I think I was married to a girl like U once or twice. 
Popcorn walls won't fly... try an area.. gently knock off the styrofoam balls.. faux paint ..peach and yellowred.. call it an acne scar finish... the newest and latest thing.. real cutting edge... add a few barbwire boarders and some piercing rings ( use towel holder rings sticking out of the wall)..

And black trim...:thumbsup:

be arrogant and keep the price high.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

in our condo, we've got that finish on the ceilings which're conc al a motel const,,, starting to delam - removing it'll be easy enough but what to use to replace it,,, any suggestions ? if this were a floor or exterior, it'd be easy - interior i don't know,,, thanks, guys ! ! ! moderators - feel free to put this question wherever its applicable.


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

Unfortunatly popcorn has been so widly discussed as a negative I would be hard pressed to let it stay on a flip unless it was low-end money.

You said rooms... as in more than one. Now your really asking for some creativity. I might be tempted to try, if the home/neighborhood allowed, an art deco look. Add 1x2's or 1x3's depending on room size with a pattern directly to the wall.

Art deco geometric wall design might work. I'd use a chair-rail and solid bead board below in the dining room. 



















I can't find the file with all the different shapes, check out your design books. Lots of options.

One room, sure, 2 rooms, maybe, more than that..... Hope you bought it right.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

yesitsconcrete,

probably better places in the forums for your question for more responce,

here's $ .02 worth

Popcorn ceilings in commercial work...quick and fast...minimal bed coat..rarely primed or painted prior to acoustical texture application..(very best practice of the trade). The big lie is "we added paint to the texture mix". Hmmm. a little watered down paint will help with adhesion?

Once you remove the texture...you will see how much mud work you are faced with.

Many go with a knockdown... less effort than a well done smooth ceiling.


----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

thanks, bobby,,, have marshalltown sharpshooter & a/c so that's no problem,,, will just turn the 45 to UP instead of down as we normally shoot it,,, kd's a possibility, too,,, thinking we might shoot it w/elitecrete (bagg'd polymer-modified white cement conc) then hit it w/brush for the swirls,,, works on driveways-pools-sidewalks so why not my ceilings ???

don't want this to escalate into a major upside-down leveling project altho we've done that before, too


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

yesitsconcrete,

LOL, I will bow to your confidence level on the elitecrete upside down application...

Know that you should prime the drywall before you apply anything..

Stuff does not stick to the paper long term. you will note how the texture sticks better to mudded joints and covered fasteners as you remove what is there.


----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

1st indication of trouble was the delam of tape used originally at jnts,,, nuttin' on the rest of the ceiling & no drywall, bob - this is conc a la cheap motel const,,, only thing i'm not hot on is the prep - pressure wash, acid, neutralize, & apply but, since its my own place, experimentation'll be fun,,, i'll take pics :thumbup:


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

oooowwweee... pre-stressed or poured in place deck...

yep.. low budget...by the hour..surprised they didn't cover when it went condo...

What floor are you on? I don't believe you will find this one in the "book".

Be careful of the guy below if you try P-washing. Or be sure your insurance is paid up.

You could leave the mess... shoot PT 2x4 up for ceiling nailers ... any kind of ceiling you want? (thinking outside the box here.)

let us know...sounds interesting


----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

cast-in-place 25yrs ago but NO bowing in the ceiling,,, 1st floor,,, little inspection 'fore we left down there this am reveal'd a galv pcs 1.25" x 1.25" w/1 right angle bend in it,,, part of this pc is behind the sheet rock & the other's originally meant to be flat against the ceiling a la sheetrocker's tape,,, think i see a 4" diamond blade in my future.

2x4 idea's a good 1 i hadn't even considered,,, THANKS ! ! !


----------

